# Soundaktor !



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

"Engine-sound afficionados will immediately begin scratching their heads when driving
a Beetle Turbo. There are only four sparkplugs under the hood, but the engine sounds 
unmistakenly like a five-cylinder. For that little trick, you can thank the Soundaktor, a
vibration-producing device under the windshield cowl that VW installs to mimic intake
noise. It works so well in the GTI that we barely noticed when VW installed it a few years
back, but VW inexplicably equips the Beetle Turbo and Jetta GLI-four-cylinder cars-with
the five cylinder sound generator. Disconnecting the device in the Beetle reveals just how
quiet and refined the turbo two-liter is-and it frees up your ears for the otherwise inaudible 
turbo wooshes and blow-off swooshes. Oh, and it sounds like a four-cylinder engine again.
We prefer it disconnected."

Note: Above from Page 38 in December's Road & Track Magazine


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> "Engine-sound afficionados will immediately begin scratching their heads when driving
> a Beetle Turbo. There are only four sparkplugs under the hood, but the engine sounds
> unmistakenly like a five-cylinder. For that little trick, you can thank the Soundaktor, a
> vibration-producing device under the windshield cowl that VW installs to mimic intake
> ...


There isn't one on mine i know that, mine has the wonderful sewing machine tsi sound lol

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> "Engine-sound afficionados will immediately begin scratching their heads when driving
> a Beetle Turbo. There are only four sparkplugs under the hood, but the engine sounds
> unmistakenly like a five-cylinder. For that little trick, you can thank the Soundaktor, a
> vibration-producing device under the windshield cowl that VW installs to mimic intake
> ...


I had a bad day till I read your thread Ridge, Lol


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

If the Soundaktor had been disconnected when Alvin at Borlia was working on his 'Cat Back
Symphony' for the TB, he probably would have reduced the sound output to reach the level
he ultimately decided on and we wouldn't have gotten the 'front and back' stereo result presently
in the 'Borlia' TB's'. Knowing Alvin, he most likely stood on the roof of the 1st prototype
car and acted like the conductor of an orchestra to blend the overall sound output during the
tweaking process, one ear to the front....and one to the back.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Do you mean Borla? 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Do you mean Borla?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


I had to check the free hat Alvin sent before I could say for sure. Either someone at the
hat embroidery company forgot to put an ' i ' in there or I placed one that didn't belong.
Still not sure.......and won't be until I see the corporate seal.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

where exactly is this "soundaktor"?

anyone have a pic?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> where exactly is this "soundaktor"?
> 
> anyone have a pic?


Where is the 'soundaktor', you ask? Heck, I can't even find the ' i' in the cap Alvin
sent me. Hmm! Maybe I dropped it in the garage. Have to go look there.


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

If only they made it sound like a Hemi....would feel like I was back in my last car again


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> where exactly is this "soundaktor"?
> 
> anyone have a pic?


You can find a video on youtube. It is actually a vibrator that you must remove the windshield
cowl and wiper blades to reach. The fellow in the video drives the car with and without it 
connected so you can hear the difference.


----------



## lovecarsDrV (Oct 27, 2011)

To be honest, I did not know or expect the Beetle Turbo to even have a Soundaktor!
Now that I know, I will definitely disconnect it from my wife's car. 
I did that for my Golf R and it makes a noticeable difference.

To disconnect it is fairly easy, to remove it is more difficult.
Simply lift the plastic cowl between the engine and the windshield and unplug the soundaktor wires from the module. Detailed instructions are available on the Golf R forum - just search "soundaktor"
I double bagged & ziptied the loose plug to protect it from the elements. If someone is motivated enough, the unit itself can be removed.


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

I was wondering why my turbo had a slight 60s beetle sound to it,i assumed it had a noisemaker,that or im hearing things.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Hey Ron, I flipped through this magazine at B&N yesterday - you failed to mention the most interesting part of this article. In a 3-way comparo of the Hyundai Veloster Turbo, Beetle Turbo, and Mini Cooper JCW, they picked the Beetle Turbo as the top of the heap! (I had not expected it to beat out the JCW.) If you're at the bookstore (or magazine stand), it's worth flipping through the article.

GTarr


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Is this April 1?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

GTarr said:


> Hey Ron, I flipped through this magazine at B&N yesterday - you failed to mention the most interesting part of this article. In a 3-way comparo of the Hyundai Veloster Turbo, Beetle Turbo, and Mini Cooper JCW, they picked the Beetle Turbo as the top of the heap! (I had not expected it to beat out the JCW.) If you're at the bookstore (or magazine stand), it's worth flipping through the article.
> 
> GTarr


Did get around to reading it and would expect the JCW Mini to command the performance
categories, but slalom, skidpad and braking 60-0 mph went to the Veloster, with the JCW
Mini rating best in 0-60 mph, 0-1/4 mile time, and braking 80-0 mph. Overall, the Beetle
did have the highest rated gearbox, steering, brakes (tie with Mini), ride, interior styling,
seats, ergonomics/controls and luggage space. Don't know if either of the other two have
the TB's (3-levels) heated seats. Also, keep in mind that whereas the TB and the Veloster 
had a tested price of just over $25,000 each, the JCW's Mini was over $13,000 higher. Put
a few performance upgrades in the TB and it becomes quite evident that the TB is a great
buy. Heck, we didn't even get around to 'bling'....and our Beetles really move to the top
of the class in that category.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

What? Does the 2.5 have this nonsense too?


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

drtechy said:


> There isn't one on mine i know that, mine has the wonderful sewing machine tsi sound lol
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


You have a 2012 Beetle Turbo? Then you have one. I have the same car, and I have one.

Sorry.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

eunos94 said:


> What? Does the 2.5 have this nonsense too?


No. Just the GTI & Turbo Beetles, that I know of.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Fudgey Memory said:


> You have a 2012 Beetle Turbo? Then you have one. I have the same car, and I have one.
> 
> Sorry.


There has to be one. The Soundaktor sounds just like a sewing machine.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea I removed it a long time ago


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

The '13 Turbo's have it also correct? I haven't checked under my hood yet but if it's there I'm going to unplug it..


----------



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

Anthony_A said:


> The '13 Turbo's have it also correct? I haven't checked under my hood yet but if it's there I'm going to unplug it..


You WILL NOT regret it. I unplugged mine after I did my resonator delete. Sounds so much better now with the Soundaktor gone!


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone heard of warranty issues getting flagged due to ECU issues from unplugging this thing?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

02SilverSport said:


> Anyone heard of warranty issues getting flagged due to ECU issues from unplugging this thing?



Had mine at the dealership several times and haven't had anything mentioned to me...


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

what sound does this thing make...how much difference removing it.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

It's noticeably quieter!


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

02SilverSport said:


> Anyone heard of warranty issues getting flagged due to ECU issues from unplugging this thing?


Doesn't seem to throw any codes after its unplugged.....


Sent from my iPad


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

I love how much more natural it sounds and it is so much quieter when cruising at highway speeds.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

can someone please direct me to the removal pictures for the B going to do it myself


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Babie said:


> can someone please direct me to the removal pictures for the B going to do it myself


Babie, just open your hood...look on the passenger side plastic cowl. Removed the rubber seals some, pull 2 clips holding the cowl to the car, lift it up. Soundaktor will be right in the center of the cowl. Unplug it or remove. Too easy.


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Babie said:


> can someone please direct me to the removal pictures for the B going to do it myself


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5944241-The-Fastest-Soundaktor-Removal

Here you go. Great how to there!


----------



## Fuba1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Reading this, went out to disconnect my soundraktor and found a surprise rain while the car parked in the shade of a black olive tree. Had to do a quick wash to save the car from the paint-like brown water! A few hours with that sap and the car could be stained for ever. (been there done that!)

I pulled off the 3 clips that hold the plastic cowl by using a flat blade screwdriver underneath each clip to unhook it then pulled forward with the same screwdriver. But beware that step could send your clip flying to neverland. Better to use a second tool like small pliers to pull it out. Actually just the center and right side (passenger) need to be removed.

I didnt need to remove te wiper arm. Pulled up and heard a snap (oh-oh) I wasnt expecting, and didnt see a plastic prong. However the snap was from the tight-fit ridge of the cowl along a snap in long slot along bottom edge of the widsheild. Be sure to snap that all along back on after the sound maker is unplugged.

The connector would not budge until I pulled the light colored tab outward with a needle nose plier. Note upon pulling up some on the cowl I stared at a rectangular module I thought was the target module until I noticed a large connector on it. Then looked deeper and towards center of car to find the simple round motor shaped device with a simple connector.

Thats it, I hope the above adds another dimension to the already 100 messages on this. I havent test driven the car yet but just noticed at idle and reved up the engine is quieter.
I think VW might best offer a customer selected delete programming on this thing as not all drivers are the kind wanting vroom vroom sounds on the car. It does make it sound like a 73 Beetle I drove in 76!


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Reading these Soundaktor delete posts made me feel a little inspired to give it a go. It was a pretty simple disconnect. I have attached pictures to further help others along. I'd say it took me about 10 mins. Getting the cowl off was the trickiest part.

Tools needed:
2 zip ties
1 Wire cutter (to cut zip ties)
1 Common Head screwdriver (maybe)
1 towel to drape over the passenger side fender.
1 set of rubber gloves so your digits don't get dirty.

1) Open the hood and prop it open.

2) Place a clean towel over the passenger side fender. (this will help to prevent scratching the fender as you lean over it)

2) Removed 2 clips (passenger side and middle) that hold the cowl on. I did this by hand but if they are tight a small common head screw driver should do the trick. Pry gently.

3) Removed the weather seal by pulling on it gently.










4) Loosened the cowl by pulling on it. This was the trickiest part. You have to apply a decent amount of pressure to get the cowl to detach from under the windshield. Start from the passenger side and pull it till it pops off. Once it was loose I just pivoted it out of the way. 









5) Under the passenger windsheild wiper you'll find the Soundaktor. It looks like this












6) Unplug the connector by first pulling out the gray lock located on the underside of the connector. Then the connector should slide off. 



7) I held the wires back with 2 zip ties so the connector does not rattle against anything.









8) When I was finished I put the cowl back on by snapping back into place under the windshield.

9) I reapplied the weather seal and the clips.

Hope that helps even more...


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks so much for the tip, its a quick job.


----------



## newbeetle (Jun 12, 2006)

A few years after.. 🙂 

Thanks a lot for tips and photos ! 
Works well on my 2017 R-Line 2.0 Turbo ! 



Anthony_A said:


> Hope that helps even more...


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a last edition 2019 covert with the 2.0 T. I don't hear the noise described by the soundakor. Probably discontinued it with the 2.0 engine. It does have a nice exhaust sound however. I also have the TSI in an AT that is quiet as a mouse. No soundaktor there.


----------

